# Who has built a pole barn lately?



## bowjack

When I got out of the business 25 years ago it was around $7 s/f . Everything has about trippled in that amount of time so I guess I'm not all that surprised.


----------



## lmholmes11

Thanks guys! Unfortunately due to the recent events going on, I'm unsure about work this summer so I am going to hold off on the barn until probably next year

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup

lmholmes11 said:


> Thanks guys! Unfortunately due to the recent events going on, I'm unsure about work this summer so I am going to hold off on the barn until probably next year
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Great plan.


----------



## Gamekeeper

lmholmes11 said:


> Thanks guys! Unfortunately due to the recent events going on, I'm unsure about work this summer so I am going to hold off on the barn until probably next year
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Just a thought, but with the economy almost essentially closed down, you might be able to get a great deal on having the guy slip over there and do all your site work in preparation for the build, now that he can’t do anything else.
Cash talks.
Just stay away from him.


----------



## perchjerker

I paid about 23k 4 years ago. cement floor with drains, 5 ft apron. 36X40 12 ft ceilings

The price from the Amish was about the same as a regular well known contractor in our area and I was not sure about any insurance the Amish had, if they even had any so I just chose the regular contractor


----------



## fog107

perchjerker said:


> I paid about 23k 4 years ago. cement floor with drains, 5 ft apron. 36X40 12 ft ceilings
> 
> The price from the Amish was about the same as a regular well known contractor in our area and I was not sure about any insurance the Amish had, if they even had any so I just chose the regular contractor





perchjerker said:


> I paid about 23k 4 years ago. cement floor with drains, 5 ft apron. 36X40 12 ft ceilings
> 
> The price from the Amish was about the same as a regular well known contractor in our area and I was not sure about any insurance the Amish had, if they even had any so I just chose the regular contractor


H


----------



## fog107

perchjerker said:


> I paid about 23k 4 years ago. cement floor with drains, 5 ft apron. 36X40 12 ft ceilings
> 
> The price from the Amish was about the same as a regular well known contractor in our area and I was not sure about any insurance the Amish had, if they even had any so I just chose the regular contractor


Hey perchjerker
IF you don't mind me asking where was this built and would you recommend the contractor you used. I am looking for one to be built in irons
Thanks


----------



## perchjerker

I am in Manton. I think the guy is retired. His name is John Romine. He was out of lake city.


----------



## BarryPatch

I had Delton Pole build one 30x40 about 15 years ago. Approx $17000 plus the floor. I would go 40x60 now.


----------



## spowell

I'm getting ready to have a pole barn in west Branch. 30x40 with 10x20 lean to. 12 ft walls and 2 roll up doors. Concrete for all of it with 4 foot approach. Total cost is 30k.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NbyNW

Rather than start a new thread, price last year was 20-22/sf is now at 25-27/sf. Guy I spoke with is booked for the year already.


----------



## plugger

We put a 30x40 this year for our 5th wheel and we ended up going with 16' side walls to get a 14 foot door.


----------



## jmich24

spowell said:


> I'm getting ready to have a pole barn in west Branch. 30x40 with 10x20 lean to. 12 ft walls and 2 roll up doors. Concrete for all of it with 4 foot approach. Total cost is 30k.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Looking to build a 30x40 in Ogemaw County, almost exactly as you described. Who did you use? Would you recommend them?


----------

